
How technology is driven by time to market rather than quality - nreece
http://www.dansdata.com/gz097.htm
======
herval
the article starts saying that if 3dfx didn't start the 3d revolution, someone
else would - and ends up saying that if IBM didn't introduce the Personal
Computer, no one else would...?

